# Manual steering 64 GTO



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Just ordered my steering damper from Ames. Should be here friday. Should be working on the steering Saturday. I know that I can adjust some play in the steering box, and I know where to make the adjustment, but it's been a long time & I don't remember how tight to adjust it. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The pitman shaft adjustment screw should be torqued to 7 +/- 2 inch lbs. 
Your play may be coming from a worn steering coupler (rag joint). 
Good luck,


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

thanx


----------

